# CVA Kodiak, more Junk



## B-ckstopper (Nov 4, 2009)

I have CVA, Kodiak Magnum 209, when i first got it, it shot okay but would not group at 100yds, i changed loads, bullets, and various combo's, and much past 70 yards, it would not pattern....
NOW, after shooting, cleaning, shooting and cleaning over a few years, the trigger/ hammer assembly is so sloppy, you have to hold up on it to get the firing pin to strike the Primer correctly.....
I am sending it back to CVA, or welding a Scag on the end and using it for a fire pit poker, thats about all its good for......
At the time it was supposed to be 1 of the best BP rifles, to group, and pattern 100- 200 yds.....
I am sick and tired of fighting with this gun, and CVA is still a looser in my book, as a Gun/ firearm manufacturer..
I will have a new gun next year......Any suggestions


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

You know the answer to that..LOL

T/C Encore

I've had mine 6+ years, when ever they first came out, and I shoot it a lot. Still groups like new, and no slop in it.


----------



## TJHUNTER (Oct 18, 2007)

love my optima, never a problem had buddies missfire at deer while where out stalking and doing a follow up kill shoot. never had a problem one with mine.


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

glockman55 said:


> You know the answer to that..LOL
> 
> T/C Encore
> 
> I've had mine 6+ years, when ever they first came out, and I shoot it a lot. Still groups like new, and no slop in it.


HAHAHA thats funny! They are the best $200 gun you will spend $700 or more on!! LOL :lol:

As far a suggestion for a new gun, it is such a pity Knight got hosed...the disc series are the best quality gun in the inline world IMHO...the quality, innovation and workmanship are far superior than that of the competition. Hard to beat a Disc Elite/Extreme.


----------



## TJJ (Nov 13, 2006)

Although I'm not a CVA fan, I have reliable info that their customer service is first rate. Send it back, may get ya a new rifle. Or at least one that shoots.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Funny, I have the same CVA Kodiak magnum w/camo stock.......never once had a failure, trigger is not sloppy and it's done everything I've asked of it......2 inch groups at 100 yards all day long....


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

wally-eye said:


> Funny, I have the same CVA Kodiak magnum w/camo stock.......never once had a failure, trigger is not sloppy and it's done everything I've asked of it......2 inch groups at 100 yards all day long....


 
Optima Pro!


----------



## mudvr1212 (Nov 3, 2008)

My friend had an old inline CVA, not sure which one. He never cleaned it and the breech plug rusted to the barrel. He called and they put a new barrel on it free of charge.

I have the Optima Elite thumbhole stock...no issues at all. 

I shoot alot of snap caps practicing with no slop in the trigger assembly. CVA has had trigger issues with weights in the 10+ lb. range, but mine is VERY CRISP and light.

If I had the money, Encore would have been my choice. Only because I like the inter-changable barrel concept, the fit and that you can be very consistent with only getting to know the feel of one gun platform.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Carpmaster said:


> HAHAHA thats funny! They are the best $200 gun you will spend $700 or more on!! LOL :lol:
> 
> .



For $200, I will let you fondle/ogle my Encore...but only if you are careful! :lol:


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Swamp Monster said:


> For $200, I will let you fondle/ogle my Encore...but only if you are careful! :lol:


I intend on putting 200 towards another disc as soon as I can find one!!!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Carpmaster said:


> I intend on putting 200 towards another disc as soon as I can find one!!!


Check out gunbroker. I think a dealer is selling blued versions NIB for $180. If they still have them after xmas I may buy one myself. The Disc series bolt guns were the best Knights made.


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Swamp Monster said:


> Check out gunbroker. I think a dealer is selling blued versions NIB for $180. If they still have them after xmas I may buy one myself. The Disc series bolt guns were the best Knights made.


Awesome...hey when you but a smokepole from GB do you still have to roll it through a FFL????


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Carpmaster said:


> HAHAHA thats funny! They are the best $200 gun you will spend $700 or more on!! LOL :lol:
> 
> I am just dying to know your unbiased reasons for this statement. Let me guess. Is it because you do not actually own nor have ever owned or even shot an Encore?


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

skipper34 said:


> Carpmaster said:
> 
> 
> > HAHAHA thats funny! They are the best $200 gun you will spend $700 or more on!! LOL :lol:
> ...


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Carpmaster said:


> skipper34 said:
> 
> 
> > For starters: Think about the materials required for one and the components...definitely not of a extremely high quality containing any notable workmanship. The markup is astronomical to assist in one of the largest marketing schemes in shooting sports history(which is a failing game for the company)!!!
> ...


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I love the trigger on my Knight. The local shop has a NIB Knight 24" Disc for $199. If I didn't have 4 already I may buy it. It's an older one that takes the orange Discs. Many of those $180 on Gunbroker are gone, maybe all of them. No FFL required to ship.


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

skipper34 said:


> Carpmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Why is the quality of a disc rifle so much more superior? Is it simply because you own one? I have the Encore with an 06 heavy barrel and it is MOA accurate. I must have been one of the lucky ones I guess. For you to make a comment such as you did about what is probably the most popular inline muzzleloader on the market today is quite childish. Now give me your reasons that the company is failing. I gotta hear this!
> ...


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Carpmaster said:


> As far as the company goes, take a look into management structure as of late and maybe research financials of the company.


They are owned by S&W today..not sure how that effects the financial reporting of T/C. T/C is the reason that Knight no longer exits. Unfortunately for Knight, they couldn't come up with design to compete with the Encore and the Omega....everything after the Disc series of bolts was junk. Not all Tony Knights fault ofcourse. If Knight would have stuck with the bolt series and worked on some innovations surrounding it, I think they would have weathered the T/C storm. Instead they went head to head with T/C with those horrid Revolutions and the cheaply built Shadow break actions. Knight always had an accurate gun, their recent designs just left to much to be desired. I'd still like to have one of the newer Knight Long Range Hunters though...very, very nice. The KRB1 had promise (except the grip was like holding a 2x4, a common Knight trait in it's last few years) but it was just too late. I'm sure the economy is hurting T/C as well.

As for the Deer...they hate my Encore as well! :lol:


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Swamp Monster said:


> They are owned by S&W today..not sure how that effects the financial reporting of T/C. T/C is the reason that Knight no longer exits. Unfortunately for Knight, they couldn't come up with design to compete with the Encore and the Omega....everything after the Disc series of bolts was junk. Not all Tony Knights fault ofcourse. If Knight would have stuck with the bolt series and worked on some innovations surrounding it, I think they would have weathered the T/C storm. Instead they went head to head with T/C with those horrid Revolutions and the cheaply built Shadow break actions. Knight always had an accurate gun, their recent desings just left to much to be desired. I'd still like to have one of the newer Knight Long Range Hunters though...very, very nice. The KRB1 had promise (except the grip was like holding a 2x4, a common Knight trait in it's last few years) but it was just too late. I'm sure the economy is hurting T/C as well.
> 
> As for the Deer...they hate my Encore as well! :lol:



Well said bud...I agree 100%..


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

I have the T/C Black Diamond...less than 300 plus comes with all the tools....pretty darn accurate to 100yds with open sights...bad thing is the front site fiber optic fell out...found a replacement at an archery shop and back in biz. Had a scope on it for a season and was just awesome...buddy has a Ruger which I think they dont make anymore, but just a beaty of gun, almost to pretty to use in crappy weather


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Carpmaster said:


> skipper34 said:
> 
> 
> > Not at all because I own one. You are one of the fortunate ones, due to variation in lockup many of them have chamber slop/headspace issues...
> ...


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Those Rugers were very, very nice. Like Knight and Remington, the bolt action just faded away. The Omega set up really put the nail in the bolt coffin. I still love my Remington too! All great guns but everyone wants ease of maintanance and cleaning and the Omega/Encore type actions actions provide it. Both Traditions and CVA have also dropped the bolt from their newer designs because of the demand for "easy"


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

skipper34 said:


> Carpmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Silly me, my mistake. I should have known that at age 27 you would be an authority on the shooting sports. My apologies.
> ...


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

If you are looking for an afordable but yet first class/quality gun, look for someone who traded in their TC Omega to get one of the newer models. The Omega will last as long as and shoot as well as any gun made in my opinion  Its just a little harder to put a new primer in than the newer models, but even I can still manage that 

not that I wouldn't like a new toy if anyone is looking to donate :evil:


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Carpmaster said:


> skipper34 said:
> 
> 
> > No don't be!!! I am sorry that I don't contribute to AARP in order to possess any competent knowledge when it comes to shooting sports! MY BAD!!!! OEM Engineers know everything about everything....wow I can't even hide from them during my hobbies!!!! I apologize.
> ...


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

Jim..47 said:


> If you are looking for an afordable but yet first class/quality gun, look for someone who traded in their TC Omega to get one of the newer models. The Omega will last as long as and shoot as well as any gun made in my opinion  Its just a little harder to put a new primer in than the newer models, but even I can still manage that
> 
> not that I wouldn't like a new toy if anyone is looking to donate :evil:


I have a a t/c encore that i can donate...but you have to make a donation to my fishing boat foundation. pm me if interested


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

mike the pike said:


> I have a a t/c encore that i can donate...but you have to make a donation to my fishing boat foundation. pm me if interested


 
:lol::lol::lol: not much dough $$$ here, I joined the ranks of the unemployed this year but thanks for the offer.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

skipper34 said:


> Carpmaster said:
> 
> 
> > HAHAHA thats funny! They are the best $200 gun you will spend $700 or more on!! LOL :lol:
> ...


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

TJJ said:


> Although I'm not a CVA fan, I have reliable info that their customer service is first rate. Send it back, may get ya a new rifle. Or at least one that shoots.


I disagree. i had a CVA percussion ML stolen from me and after a couple of years, got it back. The breech was totally rusted out so I called CVA seeing if they could replace it. Heck, I was willing to pay for it to be fixed. they told me no and that they will no replace or fix it.
so now its abve my TV in the man cave and i take my T/C ML's out. The CVA's stay at home.:evilsmile


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Wow has this one took off, let me get a Red Bull and see if I can stay awake.


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

I had a Remington 700ML........... I loved that gun. You have to be sure and take the bolt assembly apart, and clean & dry well! (every time you shoot). Not doing so, cost me a nice Illinois buck a few years back:evil:.

I now have an Encore 209 X .45, and love to shoot it, and have had no issues with it. It did major damage on one buck in my gallery.

Good luck!


----------



## Michiganspike (Jul 10, 2009)

I bought a CVA kodiak with the stainless fluted barrel 50 cal, at Cabelas winter of 06 on clearance for just under 200. I really like it and use it during all the gun seasons, shot 4 deer with it so far and have been happy with the way it handles in the tree stand and woods. It shoots 2-3" groups at 150yards. Thats the distance I sighted in for and then practice longer and shorter distances. It seems to like 200gr shockwaves and two 50grain pyrodex pellets and remington primer. Last week shot a buck with the hornady xtp sabots 240 grain and it went 50yards and died, no exit wound on broadside 60 yard shot.


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

I bought a CVA Kodiak Magnum a few years back and love it. I cannot complain about anything. I have shot mine quite a few times and it feels as solid now as it ever did. I hope it continues to do so. As for accuracy, mine was shooting good groups out of the box with the fiber optic irons. Now I have a scope on it and it groups even better. I hope cva takes care of the problem for you.
sslopok


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

TC triumph/leupold ultimate slam. Very happy with it. shoots under 1.5" 3shot groups at 100yds with ease.


----------



## Wareagle1 (Jun 10, 2002)

Why does it bug me that every hunting show has some celebrity jack-*** with a TC and just goes on and on abot their TC, blah blah blah - then the commercials..no, more like a marketing blitz...then you go check one out and become light headed at the price...think back to the marketing / commercials you see on every hunting and fishing show..then again the jack-*** celebrity endorments..wait, no..the celebrity signature model...oh Geez...make it stop....!


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

Wareagle1 said:


> Why does it bug me that every hunting show has some celebrity jack-*** with a TC and just goes on and on abot their TC, blah blah blah - then the commercials..no, more like a marketing blitz...then you go check one out and become light headed at the price...think back to the marketing / commercials you see on every hunting and fishing show..then again the jack-*** celebrity endorments..wait, no..the celebrity signature model...oh Geez...make it stop....!


Forgot your morning coffee :sad:

Yeah, I know what you mean, but when you get old you no longer pay attention to them nore care anymore. The pleasures of senility :evil:


----------



## B-ckstopper (Nov 4, 2009)

WELL ! I boxed it up and UPS'ed it out, Know to wait and see what happens


----------



## Wareagle1 (Jun 10, 2002)

Please keep us posted


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

I got a stainless kodiak magnum that I bought that is loose too,
I was gonna sell it for $100 but maybe I will wait and see how it goes with this one first.


----------



## esox lucius (Jan 28, 2009)

I bought a cva kodiak 50 cal a few years back. This year when i went up i had not cleared it from last year except for the primer. Put a primer in it and shot a milk jug from accross the pond.
The owner said it was a 100yrd shot. I think it was more like 90.
No complaints.


----------

